# Java- Erfolgreiche App?



## KeyEvente (27. Apr 2014)

Hallo Com ,

in den letzten Tagen habe ich überlegt, ob die bekannten Apps von Disney und co. überhaupt in Java programmiert werden, weil ich kaum Informationen über bekannte Java Apps fand.

Da stellte ich mir die Frage, welche Sprache die bekannten und meist gedownloadeten Apps benutzen und wenn sie Java benutzen, welche IDE bzw Engine sie verwenden. Wahrseinschlich keine kostenlose oder??

MfG,

KeyEvent


----------



## DarXun (27. Apr 2014)

Was für Apps meinst du?
Mobile Applikationen für Android-Betriebssysteme?

Die werden in Java geschrieben. Ich habe dafür bisher immer das kostenfreie Eclipse mit den Android Developer Tools (ADT) genutzt. Klappt auch ganz gut ;-)


----------



## KeyEvente (27. Apr 2014)

Hauptsächlich meine ich Unterhaltungssoftware, wie "Cut The Robe" "Temple Run" oder "Clash of Clans". Diese Programme haben eine sehr gute Graphik und manchmal eine gute 3D-Steuerung, welche ich bis jetzt noch nicht bei Java Programmen bzw. -Tutorials gesehen habe.


----------



## njans (27. Apr 2014)

Da fällt mir z.B. ein: Drakensang online.


----------



## DarXun (27. Apr 2014)

Minecraft ist übrigens auch sehr bekannt 

Ansonsten dachte ich bisher immer, dass quasi alle Android-Apps letztlich mit Java umgesetzt werden?


----------



## KeyEvente (27. Apr 2014)

Interessant, minecraft ist mit Java geschrieben? Deswegen  existieren derartig viele Kopien  Habe gehört manche programmieren in C++ auf Android ?


----------



## DarXun (28. Apr 2014)

KeyEvente hat gesagt.:


> Interessant, minecraft ist mit Java geschrieben? Deswegen  existieren derartig viele Kopien



Ursprünglich haben die aber -nur- auf Java gesetzt. Selbst jetzt sind da noch die größte Teil von in Java.



KeyEvente hat gesagt.:


> Habe gehört manche programmieren in C++ auf Android ?



Bis zu einem gewissen Grad macht das (vor Allem bei Spielen) noch Sinn, jedoch können die Android-APIs dann nicht genutzt werden. Das ist vor Allem bei "normalen" Apps reichlich sinnfrei, da Benutzeroberflächen komplett selbst entwickelt werden. Im Normalfall schreckt einen potenziellen Kunden/Nutzer sowas eher ab.

Aber selbst für die Spieleentwicklung gibt es reichlich APIs die auf Java setzen!


----------



## KeyEvente (28. Apr 2014)

Danke für die Antworten. Anscheinend ist Java wirklich die einzige Sprache, die ein schnelles und leichtes Programmieren von Apps ermöglichen.


----------



## DarXun (28. Apr 2014)

Klärt für mich immer noch nicht ganz was für "Apps" du meinst.
Applikationen generell oder ist das auf "Apps" für Mobiltelefone bezogen?


----------



## UnterKind (29. Apr 2014)

Ich denk mal Handy Apps sind gemeint, der TE hat ja explizit Handygames als Beispiele gebracht.


----------



## Brixto (29. Apr 2014)

Ich nehme mal an, es geht um die Apps für Smartphones.
Man muss hier schon unterscheiden. Die Betriebssysteme stellen hier als API unterschiedliche Sprachen zur Verfügung und dadurch ergeben sich natürlich auch andere Möglichkeiten.
z.B. Android verwendet Java, iOS Objectiv-C
Auf diese Ebene setzen sicher nur die allerwenigsten Entwickler von erfolgreichen Apps, viel eher werden hier überliegende Schichten verwendet, die Grafikbibliotheken. Hier ist als wichtiges OpenGL ES zu nennen, da es auf Android sowie iOS Verwendung findet.

Nun ist es natürlich möglich direkt auf diese Bibliotheken zuzugreifen, aber auch hier gibt es Lösungen, welche die wichtigsten Werkzeuge zur Verfügung stellen, um das Rad nicht mehrmals neu zu erfinden. Hier kommen die "Engines" (Ist eigentlich nicht das richtige Wort, hier spielen noch viel mehr Dinge hinein) ins Spiel. Diese Ebene versucht alles zu abstrahieren, so dass man immer auf der obersten Ebene liegt und sich dadurch auch (keine) Gedanken machen muss, für welche Plattform man entwickelt.
Die wohl bekanntesten (und um konkret auf die Frage zu antworten, die wahrscheinlich am meisten von erfolgreichen Herstellern genutzten. Allerdings ist dies nur ein subjektiver Eindruck. Um nur eines zu nennen: Das Spiel Hearthstone der Firma Blizzard ist mit Unity3D entwickelt) wären hier Unity3D(/2D) und Cocos2D. Man könnte Sprite Kit in die Liste aufnehmen, aber dies ist nur für die iOS- Entwicklung verfügbar. 

Noch ein Link, bei dem diese Themen sehr ausführlich angesprochen werden.


----------



## KeyEvente (30. Apr 2014)

Großen dank an Brixto, wusste nicht das ein Programm namens "Unity5" existiert. Dieses Programm bietet wirklich alles, was ein Programmierer von Spielen benötigt, wahrscheinlich auch sehr Praktisch für normale Anwendungen, wenn man schon monatlich Geld bezahlt


----------

